# Ipad anomaly?



## The Hog (Mar 8, 2013)

Is this happening to anyone else?
Every time I go to this site on my ipad it loads the App Store and asks if I want to buy 'Game of Thrones'. 
It's very annoying but happening all the time now.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Not with mine it don't, though randomly with a work PC the site is blocked by antivirus.


----------



## The Hog (Mar 8, 2013)

Just did a web check on this issue and apparently it's not a problem with the ipad it is the web site that is causing it. Basically advertisers can cause it to happen. 
See https://discussions.apple.com/message/23825794#23825794

So, can someone tell the site techies so they can put a stop to please.

Thanks.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi there have you downloaded the EF app or does it happen when you go to the site with your browser? No one else has reported the problem. But it must be a pain in the ****


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Have just done a little searching. Have a look at the last post on this thread. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...elp/334057-constantly-moving-app-store-2.html


----------



## The Hog (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks Siobhanwf, I thought I was going mad 
I don't know what has been done but it has been fine today.
Thanks again.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Glad to have been able help. Let's hope this is the last of it :spit:


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

I read this post and laughed as it happened to me all day yesterday !!!
I was blaming the husband thinking he was downloading a game!
Funnily though it was only appearing on this site. Glad to report it's been fine today
Kim


----------

